# One Pan Mexican Chicken and Rice



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

One Pan Mexican Chicken and Rice 

Serves: 4-6
Ingredients
2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
Â½ white onion, diced finely
1 pound boneless skinless chicken breasts, cut into bite sized pieces
1 teaspoon of kosher salt and freshly ground pepper to taste
2 cloves of garlic, minced
1 cup uncooked long grain white rice
1 (10 oz) can Old El Paso red enchilada sauce
1 (10 oz) can diced tomatoes and green chilies, undrained
1 cup water
Â½ teaspoon ground cumin
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese or Mexican-blend cheese
(optional) Toppings: sour cream, tomatoes, diced avocado, cilantro
Order Ingredients
Instructions
In a large skillet (about 12-inch) or pan, sautÃ©e onions in two tablespoons of olive oil over medium heat. Season chicken with salt and pepper.
Once onions soften, increase the heat to medium high and add chicken to the pan.
Brown the chicken pieces and add the garlic. Cook for about 1 more minute.
Push chicken to one side of the pan and add additional tablespoon of olive oil to other side.
Add the uncooked rice in the olive oil and saute it for a couple of minutes.
Add the enchilada sauce, diced tomatoes, water and cumin. Stir to combine. Bring mixture to a boil then lower the heat to a simmer and cover the pan with a lid.
Cook chicken and rice mixture covered for about 15 minutes or until rice is tender and the liquid is absorbed making sure to stir every once in a while.
Sprinkle cheese on top and cover with a lid, letting it sit for 1-2 minutes or until cheese has melted.
Top with desired toppings and eat!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

That looks like a winner right there !

I'll be making this one soon. Thanks for sharing !


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Yup.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I will try this one. Looks good.


----------



## duke60dwc (Sep 21, 2015)

looks so good. will definitely try this


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

Made this one tonight, was enjoyed by the family.

Couple of things I had to tweak:

Next time will not add the water. Between the rotel and enchilada sauce there was enough liquid.

I had to simmer for 20 minutes covered and then remove from heat and rest for 5 minutes to thoroughly cook the rice. It may be my bad by using brown rice instead of white, not sure.

At any rate, will add to the rotation. Thanks.


----------

